#ubuntu-dk 2011-04-11
<cromag> ?spørgsmål Jeg har installeret virtualBox og installeret debian inde i en VM - jeg kan kun skrive almindelige bogstaver og tal inde i denne klient nu. Mangler man et eller andet i den situation ?
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål hvordan kan jeg fortælle et progam at det ikke kun er eks. data der skal kopier men også data_1 og data_2 troede jeg kunne skrive dat* og så fandt den selv de rasterende
<TLE> nikolaj_basher: i terminalen?
<nikolaj_basher> ja
<nikolaj_basher> TLE,
<TLE> nikolaj_basher: det virker fint for mig
<TLE> jeg tror terminalen selv udvider det til flere argumenter, så en mulighede er at dit program ikke accepterer mere end et input
<TLE> har du prøvet at give det flere filer manuelt?
<TLE> altså: program data_1 data_2
<nikolaj_basher> TLE, ja og det virker, men det er fordi jeg ikke ved hvor mange data_ der bliver oprettet
<TLE> oprettet, jeg troede vi snakkede om at kopiere, så bliver du altså nok nødt til rent faktisk at forklare hvad det er du prøver på
<nikolaj_basher> TLE, det bliver en anden dag kan ikke hænge sammen mere, skriger efter søvn, hård dag, så vil under dynen
<TLE> ok
<nikolaj_basher> TLE, men tak
<TLE> så lidt
#ubuntu-dk 2011-04-12
<mrlolplx> oh hai gais
<mrlolplx> ?spørgsmål jeg har en usbmus sat til en kvm via en ps/2 adapter, kvm'en er så sluttet til en laptop med ubuntu via en ps/2 -> usb adapter og musen virker ikke, nogen idéer?
<mrlolplx> har noget tail -f /var/log/messages output
<mrlolplx> hvis det har interesse
<mrlolplx> http://pastebin.com/wdnLREJB
<mrlolplx> ?spørgsmål jeg har en usbmus sat til en kvm via en ps/2 adapter, kvm'en er så sluttet til en laptop med ubuntu via en ps/2 -> usb adapter og musen virker ikke, nogen idéer? http://pastebin.com/wdnLREJB output
<themp> ?spørgsmål Hej, mit grafikkort er et ATI Radeon HD 5700 series. Jeg spekulerer på hvilken driver der er bedst - den proprietære eller den der xserver-xorg-vide-ati FOSS driver? Jeg har den proprietære installeret lige nu, men den er ikke altid lige hurtig, og nogle gange oplever jeg screen tearing når jeg scroller i Firefox
<themp> Nogen der har erfaringer med dem begge?
<themp> Den begynder også at opføre sig højst besynderligt. Elementer forsvinder fra vinduer osv.
#ubuntu-dk 2011-04-13
<Ubuntubruger3> hvordan finder jeg computerens tekniske data. Jeg er ret ny med ubuntu så vil gerne lige have lidt hjælp
<Tak> hvilke data?
<Lhademmor> ?spørgsmål Hey. Når jeg prøver at bruge Ubuntu One eller anmelde programmer i Software Center siger den at jeg allerede har en bruger på min emailadresse. Det kan jeg ikke huske noget om (men kan sagtens passe), så jeg har nu flere gange bedt dem om at sende mig et nyt password, og selvom den siger at den har afsendt nyt reset-password til min email så har jeg ikke modtaget noget
<Lhademmor> Og jeg har tjekket spam
<Lhademmor> Det er nu flere timer siden så eventuelle mails burde vel være kommet nu
<Lhademmor> Jeg er på natty beta i øvrigt
<AJenbo_> Hej lhavelund
<AJenbo_> når du logger ind er det så med en email eller et bruger navn?
<AJenbo_> Du kan også prøve at spørge op #ubuntuone der sider der folk med direkte adgang til systemet
<Lhademmor> AJenbo_ Jeg har prøvet at spørge men der er ikke rigtig nogle der svarer :(
<AJenbo_> lhavelund, https://one.ubuntu.com/support/contact/
<AJenbo_> prøv at skrive til support
<AJenbo_> jeg bliver desværre nød til at løbe nu
<TLE> Lhademmor: hejsa
<Lhademmor> Hej TLE
<TLE> nu så jeg desværre ikke dit spørgsmål, men jeg har selv kæmpet lidt med ubuntu one, hvad er problemet
<TLE> Lhademmor: Det lyder godt
<Lhademmor> TLE, jeg har glemt mit password, bedt om reset password men får ingen reset mail
<TLE> jeg kan dårlig huske, bruger du ubuntu?
<TLE> doh
<TLE> ja det gør du jo så nok ;)
<Lhademmor> hehe, ellers var jeg da gået forkert :P
<TLE> jamen, så er jeg bange for at jeg ikke kan sige andet end AJenbo_, du bliver nødt til at hive fat i nogle supportgutter
<TLE> hvad angår oversættelser er det faktisk AJenbo_ du skal snakke med
<TLE> I hvert fald hvis du vil hjælpe med Ubuntu hvor jeg ved at han godt kunne bruge en hånd lige her op til udgivelse
<TLE> både askhl (som er koordinator for Ubuntu) og jeg har lidt travlt for tiden, men jeg er sikker på at AJenbo_ godt kan finde noget at lave til dig
<AJenbo_> Jeg er tilbage inden for en ½ time.
<AJenbo_> Lhademmor, hvis du er mere til gennemlæsning kan jeg også have noget frem til dig.
<Lhademmor> AJenbo_ Lad os tage det i den anden kanal
#ubuntu-dk 2011-04-14
<MikeDK> http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<Lhademmor> ?spørgsmål Hey, hvis man synkroniserer sine Evolution kontakter med sine Google Contacts, og man så sletter en af kontakterne i Evolution - bliver vedkommende så også slettet i Evolution?
<MikeDK> Lhademmor, mon ikke det høre med under synkroniseringen :-)
<Lhademmor> MikeDK, hvor ofte synkroniserer den?
<MikeDK> aaaner det ikke, bruger ikke evolution
<MikeDK> bruger thunderbird
<MikeDK> men det er vel noget man kan sætte i indstillinger på din googlekonto
<MikeDK> eller i mailklienten
#ubuntu-dk 2011-04-15
<MikeDK> http://www.ekoore.com/web/en/product/tablet-pc-3/tablet-pc-4.html
<Ubuntubruger2> HEllo. :)
<[dmp]> Hej
<Ubuntubruger2> Det er lidt frækt, men hvis der er en som ved lidt om at forbinde en bærbar med et TV gennem HDMI med et ATI kort, så er I velkomne til at kigge forbi den tråd jeg lige har oprettet. :)
<lars_t_h> ?spørgsmål Hej rødder :). Selv en der er gammel Ubuntu bruger kan få lidt brug for hjælp. Jeg skal installere natty beta 2 for at teste den og vil spare en cd skive, så spørgsmålet hvilken størrelse USB pinde der er minimum der er rækker?er om en 1 GB USB flash pind er nok? Det jeg tænkerer at den måske bliver pakket ud på USB pinden.
<pixiarvai> lars_t_h, det er nok i underkanten, men forsøg da :)
<lars_t_h> ok, jeg prøver
<lars_t_h> og tak for svaret, pixiarvai
<pixiarvai> så lidt
<pixiarvai> lars_t_h,  skal du lege med 11.04 ?
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, jep, jeg er ved at kode færdig på Vodun - jeg har 11 dages ferie fra den 20 April (incl den 20), og jeg rå-koder meget hver eneste dag
<pixiarvai> :D
<lars_t_h> Der er en god chance for at jeg kan release Vodun omkring Natty release
<pixiarvai> ok
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, jeg vil gerne i gang med Unity, og også kode vodun i GTK+ 3.x
<pixiarvai> gi den bare gas hehe
<lars_t_h> GTK+ 3.x kan lige nogle ting mere end GTk 2.x
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, ja jeg nyder at være kode karl
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, ijeg har tænkt på en lille feature: hvis man trykker på enter eller retur vælger man alt på en side og går til næste side. Det betyder at man bare kan holde enter tast nede for at installere det hele. Speedy gonzales næste > næste > ... og så videre
<pixiarvai> fin ide
<lars_t_h> pil til høre tast går så bare videre uden at vælge noget
<pinnerup> Nogen, der kan fortælle mig, hvordan man hiver en video ud af en .iso-fil lavet fra en DVD? .iso-filen fylder 2,3 GB, men reelt er der kun video- og lyddata for en trefirehundrede MB.
<kjoller> ?spørgsmål Jeg har lige installeret natty på min stationære pc. Åbenbart har jeg fået et dårligt kabel, eller også er min skærm stoppet med at være PnP
<kjoller> ?spørgsmål Okay, det var ikke et spørgsmål. Problemet er at X vælger en for høj opløsning. Kan dette begrænses på en relativ enkel måde?
<kjoller> Eller skal jeg til at mokke rundt med modelines i xorg.conf og alt det der fra sidste årti (eller -tusinde)
<kjoller> ?
<Ubuntubruger9> nogen online?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-04-09
<phezo> Hello
#ubuntu-dk 2012-04-13
<Ubuntubruger4> halløjsa folkens :)
<Ubuntubruger4> ret mig hvis jeg tager meget fejl... men kommer der ikke en ny udgave af ubuntu her i løbet af April ?? synes jeg at kunne huske at have læst der skulle...
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger4: 26/april
<Ubuntubruger4> cool, takker :D .. vil håbe den er mere anvendelig end den her 11.04/11.10, for den kan jeg ike lide designet i :-/
<Ubuntubruger4>  data
<Ubuntubruger4> hovsi... forkert tastatur ;)
<cromag> april og oktober som regl tror jeg det hedder.
<Danielsp> Hvis det er Skrivebordet (Unity) du ikke kan lide ved den nuværende, bliver du nok lidt skuffet da 12.04 kommer med Unity, ligesom den nuværende.. Men du kunne jo prøve nogle af de andre skriveborde/DE's. F eks. Xfce(xubuntu-desktop), KDE (kubuntu-desktop), LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), GNOME Shell eller GNOME Panel (gnome-session-fallback eller gnome-panel).... Der er lidt for enhver smag :-)
<cromag> kommer det ikke med Gnome3 ?
<Danielsp> Jo. Det glemte jeg.. Men også med Unity, så vidt jeg husker :)
<Ubuntubruger4> aha... hmm.. troede det der forfærdelige layout Ubuntu har fået nu var Gnome... *pinligt*
<Ubuntubruger4> tænke tænke... hvad var det så i Ubuntu 10.04?? var det gnome der ??
<cromag> tror gnome2 or so
<cromag> mener Unitu kom i 11
<cromag> 11.04*
<Ubuntubruger4> aha... nice :D takker for info.. så blev jeg det klogere :)
<cromag> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_(user_interface)
<Ubuntubruger4> har siddet og eksperimenteret mere med Ubuntu end jeg hidtil har gjort, og fandt ud både at hente compiz, prøvede at lave noget der mindede om mac os x, samt leget lidt med Compiz, og nogen af de utallige tux spil der er.. jeg er sq kommet til at holde af den lille pingvin ;)
<cromag> jeg sidder selv og leder efter en måde jeg kan lave min ubuntu "headless" som i "jeg har et tv jeg slukker - men vil kunne reboote" men det kan jeg ikke pt.
<Ubuntubruger4> hmmm.... jeg er ikke tilfred med hvad jeg læste i den artikel på wiki... men takker for link.. ser desværre ud til vi må trækkes med det der gyselige unity panel :-/ ... men så er der en ny udfordring.. nemlig at skifte til almindelig gnome shell :P det skal nok blive skægt ;)
<cromag> ja da :D
<Ubuntubruger4> altså jeg fik da handbrake og xbmc installeret selvom de ikke er understøttet af Canonical... så burde det andet også kunne lykkes mig :P
<Ubuntubruger4> nåh... I må have en god aften, takker for info, men nu skal latter musklerne trænes med Live fra BRemen ;)
<Xabster> ?spørgsmål kender i til en dansk generel channel om linux/unix?
<jarlen> Det kommer an på hvad du mener med generelt
<Xabster> uhm... hvor snak om linux/unix er on-topic og ikke bare ubuntu udgaven
<jarlen> uhm....... #SLUGG er linux-generelt, men ikke geografik generelt
<Xabster> På hvilket netværk?
<jarlen> Jeg mener de har noget på freenode, men de hænger vist mest ud på EFNet
<Xabster> Der er 0 brugere her på freenode, men kan da godt prøve efnet
<jarlen> der er ~40 på EFNet
<Xabster> Men du siger, at det ikke er "geografik generelt" - betyder det, at det ikke er danskere?
<jarlen> SSLUG er Skåne/Sjælland Linux User Group
<jarlen> Det er hovedsageligt danskere, men de ting de laver er oftest med sjællandsk fokus
<Xabster> Så næsten-danskere, det må være tæt nok på :p
#ubuntu-dk 2012-04-15
<malm> hej alle er der en der kan være mig lidt behjælpelig eller er dette ikke det rette sted
<malm> "?spørgsmål" har en ubuntu 11.10 64 bit installation hvor jeg havde installeret et ekstra drev som jeg kaldte 3d fjernede det så senere og nu hvergang jeg booter så prøver den at montere 3d selvom det ikke eksistere mere hvad gør jeg.
<[dmp]> malm: har du kigget i /etc/fstab og se om den er deri?
<malm> [dmp]hvordan finder jeg den
<cromag> skriv: cat /etc/fstab
<cromag> det vil vise indholdet af den
<cromag> uden at redigere i den
<cromag> erhm
<cromag> i en terminal selvfølgelig
<cromag> det glemte jeg at sige
<malm> cromag: hvordan jeg finder den men skal jeg chmodde filen eller hvordan ændre jeg i filen for ser at 3d er i
<cromag> du ændre i filen med en editor, f.eks nano, vi, eller pico måske
<cromag> jeg husker ikke hvad de grafiske hedder, [dmp] kan du assistere dér ?
<cromag> det er ikke nødvendigt at chmod'e filen ved sudo brug
<cromag> men står det i filen ?
<[dmp]> cromag: nej, jeg bruger sjaeldent gui til den slags ting
<cromag> heller ikke miug
<cromag> jeg er væk igen
<malm> men kan det gøres via terminal
<[dmp]> malm: jada. Men start med at undersoege om du kan se at 3d bliver mounted via fstab
<malm> det gør den
<malm> [dmp]det gør den
<[dmp]> okay..kør: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<[dmp]> malm: den starter gedit op som root, saa burde du snildt kunne rette i filen.. Du skal enten udkommenterer linjen (ved at sætte et #-tegn som det første karakter på linjen), eller slette linjen helt
<malm> [dmp] det funkede så rebooter lige og ser om det har gjort virknin g takker
<[dmp]> skal jeg mon vaere bekymret nu, over at han ikke er kommet tilbage ? :)
<MikeDK> [dmp], udkommenterer han linjen den står i, ka det måske påvirke systemet at starte ordenligt op eller måske at starte op overhovedet
<pixiarvai> Generalforsamlingen bliver afholdt søndag d. 15. april 2012 kl. 16.
<pixiarvai> Det kommer til at foregå i IRC kanalen #ubuntu-dk-moede på Freenode
<pixiarvai> netværket.
<wangerin> +1
<wangerin> -1
<pixiarvai> wangerin, forkert kanal heh
<wangerin> Nej jeg tester ;-)
<pixiarvai> ok
<wangerin> +1
<wangerin> +1
<wangerin> -1
<wangerin> +1
<dk-cnt> Logging to
<wangerin> +1
<wangerin> +1
<wangerin> +1
<wangerin> -1
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål Er der nogle af jer der har et forslag til hvordan man lettest kan lave en platform, hvor en server kører LAMP til php udvikling, hvor den skal være online samarbejdsplatform, men ingen må kunne uautoriseret se de sider der bliver udviklet på. Mit bud er noget med en LAMP hvor der er lavet ftpadgang til www biblioteket, hvor der oploades mapper så man går "ind" i de forskellige projekter for at se dem. og så opsættes der no
<nikolaj_basher> get adgangskontrol via http acces file
#ubuntu-dk 2013-04-08
<Ubuntubruger2> hej. Jeg leder efter Trisquell brugere i danmark. Eller generelt folk med passion for fri software (i henhold til fsf's definition)
<Ubuntubruger2> sorry, så ikke at det var support kanal
<Ubuntubruger2> beklager
<Ubuntubruger2> please disregard
#ubuntu-dk 2013-04-10
<berggreen> ?spørgsmål Man har en computer sat op i Dualboot (win7 & ubuntu) der har kørt fint! ind til for nyligt. Nu kan jeg dog ikke få lov til at vælge Win7 i min boot-menu,vælger jeg Win7 og trykker enter, så returneres der blot til boot-menuen. Derfor dette spørgsmål: Er der en smart måde at genskabe Grub'en på, således at jeg kan boote i begge operativsystemer -uden at jeg skal til at geninstallere det ene eller begge OS?
<FrostEyes> God aften :)
<Martinjo84> Godaften :)
<FrostEyes> Arhhh. Hvorfor er det at sys/types.h og stdint.h konflikter på LTS 12.04
<FrostEyes> /usr/include/stdint.h(93): error: invalid redeclaration of type name "int16_t" (declared at line 196 of "/usr/include/sys/types.h")
<FrostEyes> Altid dejligt i forbindelse med thirdparty kode der skal porteres
<Martinjo84> Er der nogle der ved om der er support for lenovo docking station og flere skærme ?
#ubuntu-dk 2013-04-11
<Thoben> Drmpw2k6Moseager
<Ubuntubruger1> ?spørsmål min computer kjører med ubuntu 12.10 og den fryser oftere og oftere, vet ikke helt hva jeg skal gjøre
#ubuntu-dk 2014-04-07
<neglesaks> TIl dem der ikke har hørt det - Ubuntu 1 lukker ned i Juli.
<neglesaks> http://www.zdnet.com/canonical-closes-down-ubuntu-one-cloud-file-services-7000027991/
#ubuntu-dk 2014-04-08
<Ubuntubruger8> Hej.. er her nogen
<SLayeRDK> bare prøv at spørge, bare husk ?spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger8> ?spørgsmål : Skal have billeder fra min Iphone over i Ubuntu. Når jeg sætter den til vil den ikke "Mounte" Iphonen. Den kræver at Iphonen er låst op, hvilket den er. ?
<DYSW> Der plejer at være en valg mulighed på telefonen om hvad der skal ske når du sætter den til via usb.
<DYSW> Målet er at ubuntu blot ser telefonen som en usb harddisk og så popper den op og spørger hvad du vil
<Ubuntubruger8> Kan godt se Iphonen i Ubuntus filhåndtering, men kan ikke få adgang til indholdet
<DYSW> Mmm har ikke iphone, når min samsung kommer frem, trykker jeg, og så kan jeg se og slette som jeg vil
<Ubuntubruger8> OK... Har haft en tidligee version af Ubuntu for et par år siden. der var der ikke noget problem
<wangerin> Hej folkens. Jeg sidder og kan ikke finde ud af  spørge google det rigtige :-/ Hvordan får jeg "echo 1 > /etc/default/iptables-persistent.conf" til at blive sat op automatisk efter reboot? Er der ikke en opsæting et sted på ubunru der lige skal ændres?
<wangerin> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/forwarding skulle det have været :-/
<jarlen> wangerin: Jeg tror ikke der er et event der hedder "onReboot", så det kommer nok an på hvad du vil
<jarlen> Min server er sat op til at indsætte iptables regler når netværket kommer op, vil det kunne hjælpe dig?
<wangerin> jarlen - jeg fandt den:  /etc/sysctrl.conf klarer det
<jarlen> ah, cool
#ubuntu-dk 2015-04-08
<Ubuntubruger1> Hjælp til komplet opsætning af Ubuntu - mht. Sikkerhed - Voip + andre småting ...,- Har været hacket igennem 1 år - er derfor gået over til ubuntu - tog noget tid at lære, but I love it - Den opsætning jeg har i tankerne er over mine kompetencer, men har brug for det - samtidig vil jeg gerne vise andre hvorfor Ubuntu owner windows på alle niveauer ...- nogen der kan hjælpe?
#ubuntu-dk 2015-04-11
<Ubuntubruger2> Godmorgen er der nogle admins af ubuntudanmark på lige nu ?
#ubuntu-dk 2016-04-11
<Ryqiem> Hej gutter!
<Ryqiem> Nogen der kan hjælpe med nogle IP-tables permissions ifbm. OpenVPN?
<Ryqiem> Jeg har et script der når tunnellen kommer op skal insætte nogle regler, men den giver mig “operation not permitted"
<Ryqiem> Selvom OpenVPN kører som root
<Ryqiem> ?spørgsmål OpenVPN
#ubuntu-dk 2016-04-12
<bizukifu> Hi
#ubuntu-dk 2016-04-16
<Ubuntubruger9> Er det mulig at ligge linux ind uden at skulle bruge en boot cd ?
#ubuntu-dk 2018-04-09
<FrostEyes_P1> Ubuntubruger8: Ved ikke hvad du mener med "udpakket en iso-fil", men en iso fil skal ikke pakkes ud.
<FrostEyes_P1> Ubuntubruger8: en ISO fil er et image af et media..
<FrostEyes_P1> https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dd451080.aspx
<FrostEyes_P1> Hvad har du af OS og adgang til nu?
#ubuntu-dk 2018-04-11
<Ubuntubruger9> "?spørgsmål" Jeg har en PC 2,00 GB RAM, og 29,1 GB lager, hvoraf Microsoft optager 27,6 GB. Kan jeg med fordel skifte toil Ubuntu og hvordan?
<Ubuntubruger9> "?spørgsmål" Jeg glemte at skrive, at HP også skriver, at den reelt brugbare del af RAM er kun 1,86 GB
<Ubuntubruger9> Ok, nu har jeg vist skubbet min uvidenhed så langt jeg kunne for idag :-)
<Ubuntubruger9> Jeg håber vi "ses" engang jeg får råd til en PC som kan køre Ubuntu
#ubuntu-dk 2019-04-10
<Xolido> Hej er der ikke en Dansk manjaro channel ?
#ubuntu-dk 2019-04-14
<pinnerup> Uh, har I set, at Richard Stallman kommer til DK? https://www.fsf.org/events/rms-speeches.html
#ubuntu-dk 2020-04-09
<dcedata77> en som har tid til at hjælpe mig ? :)
<dcedata77> jeg har problem med at dele en mappe på min "extra" hardisk ?
